# Dissociative Disorders



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

Reading a book called The Stranger in the Mirror, read a part that DID- Dissociative Identity Disorder- is the severest form of all dissociative disorders. Is this true and Why?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

I think so, or that's what I've read, but DID for a long time used to be my worst fear. For a lot of people, schizophrenia is scary, but for me DID is scarier. Losing touch with reality.....so much so, that you develop an ''alter''...yikes!


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> I think so, or that's what I've read, but DID for a long time used to be my worst fear. For a lot of people, schizophrenia is scary, but for me DID is scarier. Losing touch with reality.....so much so, that you develop an ''alter''...yikes!


but do they also experience derealization and how much of it?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> but do they also experience derealization and how much of it?


I have no idea. Does the book say? Do you suspect that you have DID?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> but do they also experience derealization and how much of it?


Hi guys,

To answer your question; Yes, people who have DID, do indeed experience derealisation and depersonalisation. How much? Same as anyone here. Bucket loads. Trust me, I know.


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> I have no idea. Does the book say? Do you suspect that you have DID?


No, I don't have it.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> I think so, or that's what I've read, but DID for a long time used to be my worst fear. For a lot of people, schizophrenia is scary, but for me DID is scarier. Losing touch with reality.....so much so, that you develop an ''alter''...yikes!


I don't think you really lose touch with reality in did like you do in schizophrenia or something like that.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> I think so, or that's what I've read, but DID for a long time used to be my worst fear. For a lot of people, schizophrenia is scary, but for me DID is scarier. Losing touch with reality.....so much so, that you develop an ''alter''...yikes!


DID isn't losing touch with reality, its having 2 or more conceptions/opinions about reality. I know several people with DID. It makes life difficult - like a car with two steering wheels and drivers that want to take different routes. It isn't scary. But it is outstanding. Most however hide it from others (including themselves). It is dissociation taken to the Nth degree. But it has a range of severity just as other diagnosis have. Of course the media has sensationalized it for $$$.


----------

